# Jerky in marinade



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Just processed 5 lbs of deer meat, 2lbs of back strap and 3lbs of hindquarter (ham) for jerky, in the fridge for 30 hours in cure.. cant wait to chomp on this... gonna be good,,


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

What type of Marinade do you use? I have not been able to get mine to turn out with much flavor


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Gonna be good Im sure of it...I have two containers in fridge soakn in juice and two batches just coming out...


----------

